# HELP I AM FREAKING OUT, please :)



## alexwolfenden (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok here's the story:

I haven't smoked pot in 2-3 years.
I smoked less than a dime with three other people. The joint was pretty much finished in less than 5 minutes. I had 5-6 pulls at most.

The problem: I have an impending drug test. I can delay it 3-4 weeks tops.
Any advice on how I can pass WITHOUT buying some expensive product?

Thanks guys.

-
been dazed and confused for so longggg


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 7, 2008)

thats plenty of time, just drink alot of water and workout whenever you can.


----------



## Canna Man (Mar 7, 2008)

nicaian pills are three bucks and they will clean you up in a couple of hours


----------



## alexwolfenden (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys.
Trillions of atoms, so basically:

I smoked on March 7th
I get tested on April 8th
I drink mad water and run once in a while, and i'm good?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 7, 2008)

yes, ive taken niacian before aswell but rumor here that niacian doesnt do squat for you so i cant say for sure that thats what was making it work for me, i drank abounch of herbal tea and water and hit the sauana and it always worked for me , even up to one day before the test. havent failed yet!


----------



## alexwolfenden (Mar 7, 2008)

I love you guys.


----------



## Disco94 (Mar 8, 2008)

There is an article around here somebody put up about passing tests by drinking gelatin.  Link to follow...


----------



## Disco94 (Mar 8, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58&highlight=Jello


----------



## alexwolfenden (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey another newbie-esque question:

Is erowid.org a reliable source?

Thanks, and sorry for the annoyance!


----------



## Firepower (Mar 8, 2008)

here is an even cheaper solution,  drink 1 cup of vinegar within 30 mins and some water after that will definitely help clean your system out quick..  :aok:


----------



## hollywood52 (Mar 10, 2008)

man i was in the army for a few and atoms right pound water and run everday for a week youll be good


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 11, 2008)

alex, erowid is a cool site with lots of info- but the sources on growing MJ are far from correct on alot of topics.....take that section with a grian of salt.


----------



## Icex420 (Sep 11, 2008)

Firepower said:
			
		

> here is an even cheaper solution, drink 1 cup of vinegar within 30 mins and some water after that will definitely help clean your system out quick.. :aok:


 
Would you like to "show me" how to do this? hehe i didnt think so. i just took a half a shot of apple vinigar and it was allmost enough to make me puke~


----------



## lisa (Sep 13, 2008)

Drinking plenty of water and exercizing is the inexpensive way to get rid of the toxins but you can also buy powdered urine kit that will not cost you much and will help you to pass unsupervised urine tests, like pre-employment and random tests on the job.


----------



## JBonez (Sep 13, 2008)

There are several types of drug tests, if you can identify which one it is then you can adjust your test. HOWEVER, if you get a GCMS  then your screwed, they break the urine down to the molecular level, you cannot beat this test, the only thing that will guarentee passing this test is substitution, many employers dont use this test, its about 325.00 bucks to perform, but beware, if you have smoked, this test will find it without substitution.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 13, 2008)

you got time,  dont smoke any,   drink plently of water, eat health foods

for some reason some people couldnt follow my directions of certo method, so dont try it at home,  thanks lol   unless I am with you lamo..


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 13, 2008)

alexwolfenden said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies guys.
> Trillions of atoms, so basically:
> 
> I smoked on March 7th
> ...


 
eat health foods, no greases,  if red meat is a must.. like ground beef,   drainage it very good..


----------



## Tater (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey lisa what exactly is a "toxin"?  Can you show me one?


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 13, 2008)

OH you again? lisa? (theme from "meet the sparatans") <kicked  lisa off to the great death pit>...man, she gotta learn what marijuana is about!


----------



## lisa (Sep 15, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> OH you again? lisa? (theme from "meet the sparatans") <kicked lisa off to the great death pit>...man, she gotta learn what marijuana is about!


 
You have already kicked me twice. So no more kicking and pushing me into the death pit. Let me live more and garner more knowledge from Marijuana lovers like you. Anyway thanks for that two special kicks.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 15, 2008)

lisa said:
			
		

> You have already kicked me twice. So no more kicking and pushing me into the death pit. Let me live more and garner more knowledge from Marijuana lovers like you. Anyway thanks for that two special kicks.


 
yea, I'm sorry you was brainwashed, at least I forgive you, can ya just say "marijuana is not a drug addictive"  addictive means hard to quit on from drug substances, have you try crack?  that is big difference..

hope i can clear that up...  crack  u smoke again and again go on go on

pot, you smoke then puff  got high, put it out,  enjoy,  dont use it until you want to or nah, thats your decison and that is not a addictive..


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 18, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> pot, you smoke then puff  got high, put it out,  enjoy,  dont use it until you want to or nah, thats your decison and that is not a addictive..



That works for some people. Unless your like me and knowing medicate from it, for three reasons. #1, Anxiety, #2, Pain relief, #3 Appetite control. I can't put the stuff down because it's fun and helps me with all of the above + some more!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 18, 2008)

Leave Lisa alone.


----------



## Tater (Sep 18, 2008)

Why, the name of the site is marijuana passion, not prove to me why I'm not morally superior to you.  If lisa wishes to be educated there is more than enough information freely available on the internet and if that isn't enough there are a lot of books written on the subject and they would do a much better job of putting all of the ducks in a row, so to speak, than you or I.


----------



## Sebstarr (Sep 22, 2008)

Maybe I'm repeating what has already been said,  but drink lots, do a bit of exercise, and try and have a balanced diet, and youll pass easy.

Also..

What the HECK has lisa done wrong here, I keep seeing a certain person slagging her off time and time again, but tbh, to me she just seems like a likeable person... have i missed something here? I just feel a little bit sorry for lisa when i don't really think she's been given much of a chance by SOME people, she's only been here a lil while.

I thought this site was about love, thats all.


----------



## I Eat Valium (Sep 22, 2008)

SureJel works too


----------

